# Breaking News: Isiah Thomas Rush To Hospital After He OD On Sleeping Pills



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It's being reported on NBC news that Isiah Thomas was rushed to the hospital and got his stomach pumped after taking 10 sleeping pills. Sad, this sounds like a suicide attempt.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Breaking News: Isiah Thomas Rush To Hospital After Taking Sleeping Pills*



> Harrison, N.Y. police were sent to the home of former Knicks president Isiah Thomas early Friday morning in response to a call that he had overdosed on sleeping pills, a source confirmed to CBS station WCBS-TV in New York City.
> 
> Thomas' condition or whereabouts are not yet known.
> 
> ...


http://wcbstv.com/sports/isiah.thomas.overdose.2.848136.html


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

it may not have ben IT ,

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3662310



> NEW YORK -- A 47-year-old man was taken from the suburban home of former New York Knicks coach Isiah Thomas to the hospital and treated for an accidental overdose of sleeping pills early Friday, police said.
> 
> Police would not identify the victim, except to give his age. Thomas is 47. *Harrison Police Chief David Hall said the case was not a suicide attempt.*Hall said an ambulance responded to a 911 call and transported the patient to White Plains Hospital.
> 
> ...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

You think that was a cover up Grinch, or some sorry news reporting by every major news outlet in the city?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> You think that was a cover up Grinch, or some sorry news reporting by every major news outlet in the city?


i dont know...but i'm willing to wait a couple of days for the truth to come out.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

it's a shame that even after being removed from his post, isiah still can not find peace from the media. if this is a legit suicide attempt then i think we should give the man space, respect, and privacy to allow him to recover. i would want no different for a family member. unfortunately, we know that the media will not do that so i could only hope but to wish the thomas family well.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

my gut feeling there is a cover up of sorts.

thomas' daughter had a fainting spell earlier in the day, at her school which her high school basketball coach confirmed. and that she was taken from school to the hospital.

the 911 operator was told a 46 yr. old man needed assistance at about midnight, thomas is 47.

thomas' son says the issue is about the daughter .

an unnamed police source said thomas was admitted to the hospital.

i think the thomas family isn't worried about Zeke, he took some pills because he was stressed about his daughter and couldn't sleep, but over did it because apparently the word on him is that he has a very low tolernce for such things, they pumped his stomach and its over and done with, and that they really are more concerned about the daughter, then and now.

but no one wants to clear up the mess and allow confusion to keep people at bay and out their business.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The police chief in the Isiah Thomas case blasted the former Knicks coach Saturday for using his daughter to "cover up" his accidental overdose. Harrison Police Chief David Hall said the former NBA great was throwing his 17-year-old daughter "under the bus" by claiming she was the one rushed to the hospital Friday, not him. "My cops ... know the difference between a 47-year-old black male and a young black female," Hall told The Associated Press. "It wasn't his daughter - and why they're throwing her under the bus is beyond my ability to understand." He continued: "These people should learn something from Richard Nixon - it's not the crime, it's the coverup." Hall said no suicide note was found, and police were classifying the case "as an accidental drug overdose." Early reports said emergency crews were called to treat a 47-year-old man, the same age as Thomas.
> 
> Police sources later confirmed it was the NBA star. Authorities also revealed Thomas had downed 10 Lunesta pills and lost consciousness by the time emergency workers arrived at his $4 million Westchester County home in the early hours of Friday morning. But Thomas himself denied it was an overdose, adding that his daughter is "very down right now." Thomas' son Joshua, 20, told the Daily News on Friday that the reports of sleeping pills were false and also said it was his sister, not his father, who needed medical attention. Joshua lashed out at Hall for accusing his father of a coverup.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...police_chief_blasts_isiah_thomas_for_cov.html

Yep, just like I suspected a cover up. :no:


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

way to use your kid isiah


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

when did the police start snitching on its citizens/victims?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> when did the police start snitching on its citizens/victims?


Since Jim Crow.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Isiah is scum.


----------

